

JQuery documentation with type system applied - paulcody
http://closure.pubref.io/global/jquery/jQuery.html

======
paulcody
This is just a different way to scan over the jQuery api. Generated using the
closure compiler jquery externs file, which adds a static type system to
javascript. Enjoy your day.

